# Texas House Committee Approves Full Legalization of MJ



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.chron.com/news/politics/...mittee-approves-full-legalization-6247225.php

Come on Texas keep this bill rolling all the way to Gov. Abbott's desk!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I really don't see that happening... Of course, that's the way anything like this starts: it'll stall on the floor this year, probably in the next session too, then get some serious consideration after that.. I'd say it's inevitable, but no way it's going from "never seriously even considered before" to the governor's desk in a month..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"The proposal, which would make Texas the fifth state in America to OK pot for recreational purposes, *has virtually no chance of clearing any other hurdles on the path to becoming law in this year's legislative session*"


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> "The proposal, which would make Texas the fifth state in America to OK pot for recreational purposes, *has virtually no chance of clearing any other hurdles on the path to becoming law in this year's legislative session*"


Out of all the states, I figured Texas in the bottom 10 that would pass this, so I hope I'm surprised..but I doubt I ll be surprised.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If it was introduced this year, it will get some talking and maybe next year it will go further. Then again, it could shock the pants off everyone and pass this year. Its just a matter of time. I like the fact that states are thumbing their noses at the feds on this issue more than anything.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Killer weed out of control!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad Beer wine and liquor are ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whew


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Dead in the water.........


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't care for it personally but I have no issues with the legalization of it. 

Tax the hell out of it and generate some revenue for the state that's currently going into the pockets of dealers that don't pay taxes.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Like open carry this affects me none. If it didn't exist I wouldn't notice.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

.....Facebook either....or soccer lol


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I don't care for it personally but I have no issues with the legalization of it.
> 
> Tax the hell out of it and generate some revenue for the state that's currently going into the pockets of dealers that don't pay taxes.


From one corrupted dealer to another corrupted dealer. Oh well I guess the government would be the leaser evil....maybe???


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> I really don't see that happening... Of course, that's the way anything like this starts: it'll stall on the floor this year, probably in the next session too, then get some serious consideration after that.. I'd say it's inevitable, but no way it's going from "never seriously even considered before" to the governor's desk in a month..


In my best Jeff Spicoli voice, "hey maaann, like Abbott's a toker dude".

Of course my theory is up in smoke.....


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

should pass but it wont because there is to much money to be made by keeping it illegal and we cant have that evil weed getting in peoples hands . they will vote no then go out and have a drink to celebrate .


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

budreau said:


> should pass but it wont because there is to much money to be made by keeping it illegal and we cant have that evil weed getting in peoples hands . they will vote no then go out and have a drink to celebrate .


"No money in a cure", " cheaper to keeper", seems we have heard these types for awhile.

Tax for pot.

High meds costs for cancer.

Sanity for the last. Think this one roxxx!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> In my best Jeff Spicoli voice, "hey maaann, like Abbott's a toker dude".
> 
> Of course my theory is up in smoke.....


No matter who does and doesn't support it, there's simply in all probability not enough time left in the session for it to get any serious consideration, and Abbott is never going to call a special session for THAT.. At this point, it's just a "hush puppy" thrown to the pro-MJ forces... They're calling this a great victory to get this far, but nobody in Austin has any intention of pushing the issue at the moment..


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prohibition!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

May be time to start investing in drug testing companies.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

DSL_PWR said:


> May be time to start investing in drug testing companies.


Or taco bell and jack in the box .


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

And the guy who introduced the bill claimed religious reasons as " God created it so it should be legal. "

Whack job

MJ is the entry into a large and incrementally destructive list of drugs 

Keep it illegal. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

Spirit said:


> http://www.chron.com/news/politics/...mittee-approves-full-legalization-6247225.php
> 
> Come on Texas keep this bill rolling all the way to Gov. Abbott's desk!


Rolling...lol good one Spirit:rotfl:


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

You missed the boat. They are popping up everywhere.



DSL_PWR said:


> May be time to start investing in drug testing companies.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

PHINS said:


> You missed the boat. They are popping up everywhere.


Ya I know. I was thinking more improved OTC testing kits.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I haven't smoked, or wanted to, since I was in high school but it wouldn't bother me a bit for it to be legalized. I've got 36 acres ready to be cleared, irrigated and turned into a pot farm. I know the hydro is stronger but mine will be "organic" so I'll charge more for it. 

The gateway drug argument is bogus, it's no more a gateway drug than alcohol is. Hydrocodone and Oxycodone are far more a problem in that regard than pot is. My biggest issue with it is that it gives people a serious case of the 'eff its' and takes away any motivation to do anything. It makes you OK with being bored.

As an employer, my biggest issue with pot is that there isn't a test to tell me if you were high last week or if you're high right now. Once that's developed, I think you'll start to see less resistance to legalization. There is already testing going on to determine just how high you can be and still be "safe" behind the wheel but again, there has to be a test that tells us how high you are right now in order for that information to be helpful.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

surf_ox said:


> And the guy who introduced the bill claimed religious reasons as " God created it so it should be legal. "
> 
> Whack job
> 
> ...


Well how is that working out so far???


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

surf_ox said:


> And the guy who introduced the bill claimed religious reasons as " God created it so it should be legal. "
> 
> Whack job
> 
> ...


Alcohol should be illegal along with fast food if we follow your line of reasoning. Both kill thousands of people a year and you can buy them at any intersection. What people put into their body should be their own business, just like what they put into their minds in the name of religion.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

People are going to smoke. Legal or not. Make it legal and how many more poeple will smoke it? Who cares. I don't do it. Don't want to do it, but don't care if you do. Just not out in public. 

Beer, now that is the devil! It made me fat! I shall sue Bud!


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

surf_ox said:


> And the guy who introduced the bill claimed religious reasons as " God created it so it should be legal. "
> 
> Whack job
> 
> ...


........this doesn't affect me one way or the other as my lively hood comes from working in refineries and chemical plants that are federally regulated so I couldn't partake regardless of the outcome but I can't even begin to list the number of extremely successful individuals in our area that partake in the evil devil weed........... A weak mind is subject to make poor decisions regardless

quick question for you regarding calling that gentleman a "whack job" regarding his statement........can you name one other outlawed drug that is taken by a user that comes directly out of the ground with no added chemicals or processes? this stuff is a plant, no more no less so his "God created it" logic is not that far out in my opinion.... like I said I have no dog in this fight but calling that fella a "wack job" for his take on it is a bit overboard in my opinion

my vote, legalize and tax the #[email protected]% out of it. Hell there are already ways to test it much like alcohol in order to determine if a person is using it irresponsibly in the event one is pulled over for being under the influence of it while driving, I say go for it!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Beer, now that is the devil! It made me fat! I shall sue Bud!


 And playboy for that permanent nerve damage in your wrist.

:brew2:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

So those for legalization...

Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> And playboy for that permanent nerve damage in your wrist.
> 
> :brew2:


I forgot about that! you want in on a class action?:rybka:


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

bg said:


> I haven't smoked, or wanted to, since I was in high school but it wouldn't bother me a bit for it to be legalized. I've got 36 acres ready to be cleared, irrigated and turned into a pot farm. I know the hydro is stronger but mine will be "organic" so I'll charge more for it.
> 
> The gateway drug argument is bogus, it's no more a gateway drug than alcohol is. Hydrocodone and Oxycodone are far more a problem in that regard than pot is. My biggest issue with it is that it gives people a serious case of the 'eff its' and takes away any motivation to do anything. It makes you OK with being bored.
> 
> As an employer, my biggest issue with pot is that there isn't a test to tell me if you were high last week or if you're high right now. Once that's developed, I think you'll start to see less resistance to legalization. There is already testing going on to determine just how high you can be and still be "safe" behind the wheel but again, there has to be a test that tells us how high you are right now in order for that information to be helpful.


you answered the "gateway drug" opinion better than I could have and I agree completely. regarding the testing to determine a timeline that an individual was under the influence has come a long way already, I read an article a couple weeks back (can't find it now but I will keep looking) that said that a couple college students had already come up with a way to determine a timeline of usage much more accurately than the current testing methods in place today, they did it based off of a saliva sample using a swab to determine the amount in a persons system in any given time, it was a pretty interesting read.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

24Buds said:


> People are going to smoke. Legal or not. Make it legal and how many more poeple will smoke it? Who cares. I don't do it. Don't want to do it, but don't care if you do. Just not out in public.
> 
> Beer, now that is the devil! It made me fat! I shall sue Bud!


The real question is, that if it passes, will "24buds" mean something completely different than it does now?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


No I would not. I don't care for it and don't want my kids doing it, but I am also realistic. I would bet 50-75% of _High_ schooler have smoked already. Like I said, I don't use or want to, but those who want to will. Legal or not. Make $ off of it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> The real question is, that if it passes, will "24buds" mean something completely different than it does now?


No sir. I don't want any part of that stuff. I heard it gives you the munchies. I DO NOT NEED the munchies. Plus it will start the age old argument

Puffy Cheetos or crunchy?

We all know Puffy is better, but some people just have to argue for crunchy. What is the world coming to?


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


remembering back to my highschool days I smoked cigs and weed and drank before I was of age, am I proud of it.....not necessarily but I did all the same and could get any of it pretty much anytime I wanted. My thought process is that if an individual wants to get their hands on it they will, regardless of being of legal age or not. If it is legal then who would I be to tell my child that they couldn't, I wouldn't necessarily approve just as my mother disapproved of my cig habit but at 18 what could she do, other than be mad about it? at some point a young adult has to learn to take responsibility for their actions, the state of texas determines that age to be 18 for tobacco and 21 for alcohol legally, they will also determine that age for marijuana usage, I personally think it would be best to limit that age to 21 but I do not know how they would rule or determine the legal age.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

JustinCorbell said:


> ........this doesn't affect me one way or the other as my lively hood comes from working in refineries and chemical plants that are federally regulated so I couldn't partake regardless of the outcome but I can't even begin to list the number of extremely successful individuals in our area that partake in the evil devil weed........... A weak mind is subject to make poor decisions regardless
> 
> quick question for you regarding calling that gentleman a "whack job" regarding his statement........*can you name one other outlawed drug* *that is taken by a user that comes directly out of the ground with no added chemicals or processes?* this stuff is a plant, no more no less so his "God created it" logic is not that far out in my opinion.... like I said I have no dog in this fight but calling that fella a "wack job" for his take on it is a bit overboard in my opinion
> 
> my vote, legalize and tax the #[email protected]% out of it. Hell there are already ways to test it much like alcohol in order to determine if a person is using it irresponsibly in the event one is pulled over for being under the influence of it while driving, I say go for it!


Psilocybin Mushrooms?


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Mont said:


> Alcohol should be illegal along with fast food if we follow your line of reasoning. Both kill thousands of people a year and you can buy them at any intersection. What people put into their body should be their own business, just like what they put into their minds in the name of religion.


Excellent comment.

I applaud this statement:texasflag

As for legalization, it should happen. Alcohol is legal. Don't see anyone beating the bushes to make it illegal, not even the Baptist.

Lets talk gateway, Alcohol has no one who is dependent does it? That is as much BS as you saying MJ is a gateway drug.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


Once your kid is an adult, what you think about what they're doing really isn't all that important anymore, unless they want your opinion.

I know that when I was in high school, and I doubt much has changed since then, it was a lot easier for me to get pot, x (never took that) or acid (also never took it) than it was to get alcohol. If you wanted alcohol, you either had to have a willing parental participant (which is what we normally did), steal it from your parents or steal it from the store, you weren't going to buy it.

It wouldn't happen right away but I would bet that with legalization, over time it would become a little harder for kids to buy pot than it is right now.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It should be legal.

It should be regulated.

It should be tested in different situations as medical treatment.

It should be taxed but not in a way it's a punishment.


Now the argument, do you want kids using it. I think it's pretty clear that if kids wanted it, they could get it now. How many in this thread stated something along the lines of, when I was in High school ect, and it looks as they turned out ok. So the default response should be, no. Of course we don't want kids using or drinking or any other possible reckless activity. However, in some situations, yes, I would not mind kids using. Situation like epilepsy, where kids have 200 seizures a day start using marijuana oil (over looked by their parents giving them the drug) and it reduces them down dramatically to maybe a dozen or they stop having seizures.

Epilepsy treatment in the US costs $15 Billion dollar a year. It is far more common than autism, multiple sclerosis or a host of other neurological disorders. And it kills more Americans every year than breast cancer.

This is just one example of where treatment can help or at least start getting more approvals for long term studies.

But there are and most likely always be some people who will just refuse to listen. They will continue to take a hard stand based off nothing more than fear and ignorance.


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

chumy said:


> Psilocybin Mushrooms?


good call! you got me there, didn't think about those pesky mushrooms! :rotfl:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I have used it exactly 5 times in my life. I doubt I'll ever do it again a long as it is illegal. I enjoyed it and if it should become legal I'll be partaking on occasion...about like I have an occasional beer or two.

I never bought all the paranoia of the past about it being "gateway drug" or that it is all that terrible. I just never was around it much and the few times I've done it I was in NO danger of being caught. Big woo....

There are people out there that will abuse chewing gum, one soft drink or another, potato chips, etc. I'm just not that type and do not have an addictive personality. I quit smoking when I was 30, way before it was the fashiion. No gum, patches, hypnosis, or other crutches. Just put 'em down when I realized I was not enjoying smoking any more. Now I smoke anywhere from 2 to 10 cigars a year and no cigarettes. 

To me pot is no big deal. Just a pleasant way to touch up your head now and then.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


I would rather them smoke over drinking because their going to do both at one point, legal or not.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*can you name one other outlawed drug that is taken by a user that comes directly out of the ground with no added chemicals or processes?*

Peyote
Opium (although most is processed, but it doesn't need to be).
Coca Leaves (again, most processed, but it doesn't need to be).


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Spirit said:


> If it was introduced this year, it will get some talking and maybe next year it will go further. Then again, it could shock the pants off everyone and pass this year. Its just a matter of time.* I like the fact that states are thumbing their noses at the feds on this issue more than anything*.


Amen.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


They can already drink to the point of killing themselves.

And if you don't think people are just saying "screw the law" and smoking a lot of pot, you're a fool. Pot smoking is more popular than keeping "state water snapper".


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

Ernest said:


> *can you name one other outlawed drug that is taken by a user that comes directly out of the ground with no added chemicals or processes?*
> 
> Peyote
> Opium (although most is processed, but it doesn't need to be).
> Coca Leaves (again, most processed, but it doesn't need to be).


dont forget aiwaska the strongest mind tripping substance in the world..... it comes from a vine in S. America, they grind into a liquid then drink. after puking your guts up for about 30 min you go on the most mind altering journey you naturally can.


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

J_Philla said:


> dont forget aiwaska the strongest mind tripping substance in the world..... it comes from a vine in S. America, they grind into a liquid then drink. after puking your guts up for about 30 min you go on the most mind altering journey you naturally can.


lol, ya'll are getting a bit far out now, hell I've never even heard of this stuff!

.....I guess I shoulda said "mainstream" drugs and no I don't consider any of these to be mainstream drugs. I'm talking coke, heroin, lsd/acid, meth etc etc


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


I guess if it wuz a choice of them using booze...and addling their brains..

OR...

using MJ and addling up their brains as well as destroying their lungs..

I'd have to give Budweiser my vote...

Actually I'd vote for neither...but who gives a damm what I think


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> I guess if it wuz a choice of them using booze...and addling their brains and liver.
> 
> OR...
> 
> ...


 This is part of the problem in government, not understanding how it all works. You can smoke weed without even smoking it. And FIFY.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

JustinCorbell said:


> you answered the "gateway drug" opinion better than I could have and I agree completely. regarding the testing to determine a timeline that an individual was under the influence has come a long way already, I read an article a couple weeks back (can't find it now but I will keep looking) that said that a couple college students had already come up with a way to determine a timeline of usage much more accurately than the current testing methods in place today, they did it based off of a saliva sample using a swab to determine the amount in a persons system in any given time, it was a pretty interesting read.


 The person that comes up with real time under the influence testing will be a zillionaire.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


So you are for keeping it illegal because your kid might try it one day? Your kid might try it anyway. And if it is illegal and he gets busted- ut oh. Do you want your kid to drink? Smoke? Eat fast food everyday? Cross the street without looking both ways? Have a flat tire at night? To marry a loser?.............


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> So you are for keeping it illegal because your kid might try it one day? Your kid might try it anyway. And if it is illegal and he gets busted- ut oh. Do you want your kid to drink? Smoke? Eat fast food everyday? Cross the street without looking both ways? Have a flat tire at night? To marry a loser?.............


I just posed a question.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


My purple hair daughter already does. Do I mind? Yes. Does she do it around me? No.

When I retire and kick back in a canoe and she's paddleing us over a prestine lake with a cool breeze blowing my bald head...let her fire that bad boy up!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Id rather have a pothead kid than an alcoholic. x1000


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I don't care for it personally but I have no issues with the legalization of it.
> 
> Tax the hell out of it and generate some revenue for the state that's currently going into the pockets of dealers that don't pay taxes.


I agree. However, everything I have read and heard about Colorado says there is still a HUGE black market for it because it is regulated so heavily, which drives the cost up to buy legally. You can buy it on the black market for about half of what you'd pay in a head shop.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> And the guy who introduced the bill claimed religious reasons as " God created it so it should be legal. "
> 
> Whack job
> 
> ...


As a Christian, I believe the Bible and the Bible plainly says in Gen. 1:11-12 KJV And *God said, Let the earth bring forth* grass, the *herb yielding seed*, and the fruit tree yielding fruit after his kind, whose seed is in itself, upon the earth: and it was so.

12 *And the earth brought forth *grass, and *herb yielding seed* after his kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: *and God saw that it was good*.

Personally, I don't argue with the Bible, if God says its good, I'll take His word for it. If you want to argue with Him, that is your choice to do so. Those stating truth about God's Word whack jobs? Guess I'm a whack job too. 



DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


I would rather my kids smoke weed than drink alcohol when out with friends .... they have a much greater chance of making it home alive, imo.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

jtupper said:


> I agree. However, everything I have read and heard about Colorado says there is still a HUGE black market for it because it is regulated so heavily, which drives the cost up to buy legally. You can buy it on the black market for about half of what you'd pay in a head shop.


Thats interesting. I would have thought people would pay more to know what they are getting. Sounds like they need to work that out. Maybe go after the black market from a tax evasion perspective?


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

the shops up there are hiking the prices to what ever they want because a majority of folks would rather buy from a store than black market. lower the prices and black market will go away . given the fact that you can grow your own in colorado i think before long the problem will work itself out.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

jtupper said:


> I agree. However, everything I have read and heard about Colorado says there is still a HUGE black market for it because it is regulated so heavily, which drives the cost up to buy legally. You can buy it on the black market for about half of what you'd pay in a head shop.


Yep, the effect of over tax/regulation as a form of punishment. It's just another bonus fund source. As long as they (Gov) can still make their claims and hire people to fight that war, it's no problem.

Lot of choices and depending on your goal, better solutions.

Putting beliefs aside. What about those who might wish to invest? Oxis International, Inc would be a company to watch IMO. They are using proven methods and recruiting leading scientific people, up to and including people who work for the FDA. What better choice could you have on a medical advisory board than someone in the Official role with the FDA. If you were trying to get something past the FDA studies and Trials..win win win
Possible long term for little risk due to current cost. But wow factor if they do it.

This is not investment advise. But if Texas wants to sit this out, other States and Nations will be looking for answers.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spirit said:


> As a Christian, I believe the Bible and the Bible plainly says in Gen. 1:11-12 KJV And *God said, Let the earth bring forth* grass, the *herb yielding seed*, and the fruit tree yielding fruit after his kind, whose seed is in itself, upon the earth: and it was so.
> 
> 12 *And the earth brought forth *grass, and *herb yielding seed* after his kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: *and God saw that it was good*.
> 
> ...


Well, Gal..ya know I luv ya......but I must admit that is the first time I've ever seen the argument that God wanted us to smoke weed....:rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If I had to bet money, I think the most dangerous thing any of us can do is drive or ride in a car or truck. Marijuana would fall well below alcohol in the dangerous list.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> I just posed a question.


 To be honest, I'd rather a kid smoke some legal dope occasionally than to have to live the rest of their life with a drug conviction over something piddly like recreational marijuana.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Thats interesting. I would have thought people would pay more to know what they are getting. Sounds like they need to work that out. Maybe go after the black market from a tax evasion perspective?


The last thing I saw was a 60 Minutes (I think) story about it and people were paying upwards of $100 per ounce IIRC from head shops. I'm certainly no authority on the subject and I don't have a clue what an ounce of MJ goes for these days. but I can't imagine it's anywhere near $100.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Well, Gal..ya know I luv ya......but I must admit that is the first time I've ever seen the argument that God wanted us to smoke weed....:rotfl:


I didn't say he wanted us too, just that he saw that it was good. (No endorsement of magic mushrooms in the Bible, they aren't an herb and they don't produce seed.) Jesus made the water into wine but that doesn't mean he wants us getting drunk.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spirit said:


> Jesus made the water into wine but that doesn't mean he wants us getting drunk.


DANG !!!..wish I hadn't misunderstood Him on that one about 40 years ago. Woulda saved me a whole bushel of trouble....:rotfl:


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

jtupper said:


> The last thing I saw was a 60 Minutes (I think) story about it and people were paying upwards of $100 per ounce IIRC from head shops. I'm certainly no authority on the subject and I don't have a clue what an ounce of MJ goes for these days. but I can't imagine it's anywhere near $100.


Actually that's really cheap for an ounce...

Unless it's from Mexico or a ditch somewhere. Then ya, that's crazy. But I doubt any of those stores are selling poor quality stuff.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

100 bucks per gram


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wrong


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

jtupper said:


> The last thing I saw was a 60 Minutes (I think) story about it and people were paying upwards of $100 per ounce IIRC from head shops. I'm certainly no authority on the subject and I don't have a clue what an ounce of MJ goes for these days. but I can't imagine it's anywhere near $100.


there is a website
http://www.priceofweed.com/prices/United-States/Colorado.html

LOL


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

budreau said:


> 100 bucks per gram


 So $2800 for an ounce!!??? I'm taking bill's advice and investing immediately.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

bill said:


> there is a website
> http://www.priceofweed.com/prices/United-States/Colorado.html
> 
> LOL


 Dang, there goes my retirement plan.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

RRfisher said:


> So $2800 for an ounce!!??? I'm taking bill's advice and investing immediately.


100 bucks per 1/4 - typo 
25 0r so a gram

i've read this elsewhere . no first hand experience .


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

RRfisher said:


> So $2800 for an ounce!!??? I'm taking bill's advice and investing immediately.


after the tariffs, cartel fees, distribution fees, border fees, gov fees, taxes, and mark up.

ya...:rotfl:


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I really cant believe people at this day and age are still worried about POT. I have 3 kids, the oldest is 13 and I have a million things I am more worried about than POT! 

The other one that is crazy to me is prostitution, sorry but where is the crime? If one person is selling and the other person is buying, where is the crime? 

I travel for work so I get to see how things are in other countries and we are pretty funny about the things that get us in a twist. Heaven forbid a womans breast is seen on TV after 9pm :ac550:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> But if Texas wants to sit this out, other States and Nations will be looking for answers.


Case in point, legalized gambling. Most Texans are within fairly short driving distance of a state that has legalized gambling (LA, OK, CO), and TX loses lots of potential tax revenue to our neighbors.



Ernest said:


> Peyote
> Opium (although most is processed, but it doesn't need to be).
> Coca Leaves (again, most processed, but it doesn't need to be).


And don't forget about licking frogs.  :cheers:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Crowhater said:


> I really cant believe people at this day and age are still worried about POT. I have 3 kids, the oldest is 13 and I have a million things I am more worried about than POT!
> 
> The other one that is crazy to me is prostitution, sorry but where is the crime? If one person is selling and the other person is buying, where is the crime?
> 
> I travel for work so I get to see how things are in other countries and we are pretty funny about the things that get us in a twist. Heaven forbid a womans breast is seen on TV after 9pm :ac550:


I agree about prostitution and I've said it many times on here. I don't have to agree with something or want to use the services to support legalization. I strongly object to laws that limit personal freedoms. Its not Uncle Sam's - or any other level of government's - job to micromanage our day to day living.

However, if you want to watch nekkid people on tv, pay for that naughty channel. The last thing I want to look at on television is exposed body parts.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hopefully it doesn't pass, else the cost will go through the roof and be largely unaffordable.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't see me ever smoking it, but I'm all for legalization. Since I just left my neuro office with no less than six prescriptions, I'd be first in line at the dispensary for the oil.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

As if you need a good reason to go to CO for summer vacation


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

If pot became legal I would expect there to be alot of new users. Who is going to support them when they have lost their jobs to a drug test or just decide that they would rather smoke pot than go to work?


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> The other one that is crazy to me is prostitution, sorry but where is the crime? If one person is selling and the other person is buying, where is the crime?
> 
> I travel for work so I get to see how things are in other countries and we are pretty funny about the things that get us in a twist. Heaven forbid a womans breast is seen on TV after 9pm :ac550:


Meh, as long as you film it, she goes from being a prostitute to an "actress" and therefore legal.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Whaler 285 said:


> If pot became legal I would expect there to be alot of new users. Who is going to support them when they have lost their jobs to a drug test or just decide that they would rather smoke pot than go to work?


I think you'd probably be rather surprised at the number of high level executives that already smoke pot and you simply don't know. They're not all stoners that sit on the curb in front of the Jiffy Mart.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Whaler 285 said:


> If pot became legal I would expect there to be alot of new users. Who is going to support them when they have lost their jobs to a drug test or just decide that they would rather smoke pot than go to work?


A few who wouldn't try it because it was illegal will try it, true. But everyone didn't rush out and become drunks when Prohibition ended, it just kept those who had been drinking from being criminals .. I think it will be the same with pot. It will still be against company rules for many workers and there will be laws regarding DUI - this fear that every citizen of legal age will all rush out and everyone will be sitting around, hitting on hookahs, getting blitzed is more Reefer Madness than reality. Weed ain't cheap ... gotta work to afford it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Whaler 285 said:


> If pot became legal I would expect there to be alot of new users. Who is going to support them when they have lost their jobs to a drug test or just decide that they would rather smoke pot than go to work?


I don't see it happening either: any "new users" would just be "old users" that have been scared of prosecution once they grew up a bit.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Spirit said:


> http://www.chron.com/news/politics/...mittee-approves-full-legalization-6247225.php
> 
> Come on Texas keep this bill rolling all the way to Gov. Abbott's desk!


Ha! You must not have watched the gubernatorial debates.

Abbott said that he wasn't in favor of changing the current law, even for medicinal purposes.

But in Texas it is the LT. Governor who sets the legislative agenda, and who would have to allow the bill to come before the legislature for a vote.

But Lt. Governor Dan Patrick gave an even more absurd answer. In the Lt Governor debates, Patrick said no, he wasn't in favor of relaxing MJ laws at all. In fact he said that he, "had friends who were moving out of Colorado because they didn't want their kids around 'that stuff'."

REALLY? 

So everyone who is in favor of the bill moving forward in Texas, will have to wait at least three more years, with someone with their head that far up their you-know-what, in office.

Someone needs to do some research to see how much these guys have invested in the private prison systems.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

I notice that a recurring argument from many is that, people are going to do it anyway so why not make it legal. My question is, using that reasoning, where do we as a people draw the line?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

br549 said:


> I notice that a recurring argument from many is that, people are going to do it anyway so why not make it legal. My question is, using that reasoning, where do we as a people draw the line?


I think if we are going to stand steadfast that pot is an evil demon that curses our society, we should bring back prohibition of beer and liquor too. I'm pretty sure alcohol ruins way more lives and directly causes way more deaths every single year than pot ever has all told. Maybe it's not for you, and due to current laws it's not for me either, but I don't have a closed mind about it just because of the Reagan era republican stigma / dogma (mind you, I'm a Libertarian, let the people decide)


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> So those for legalization...
> 
> Would you be ok with your kids [those of age] doing it? Just curious. Remember, it would be legal.


Yes when they are of legal age and learn how to handle it responsibly just like alcohol. I'd rather kids smoke pot than drink alcohol.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm sitting here battling cancer, and the chronic pain that has become an unwelcome part of my life. The Doc's have no trouble giving me perscriptions for opium and oxy. I would welcome the option of medical MJ. If I am going to have to be on dope for the rest of my life, why cant I have some marihootchie?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

br549 said:


> I notice that a recurring argument from many is that, people are going to do it anyway so why not make it legal. My question is, using that reasoning, where do we as a people draw the line?


 From what I have seen of weed it is a very mild impairment. Somewhere between coffee and alcohol. So if alcohol is where we draw the line, MJ fits within those parameters no problem 
Many would argue that govt should not be deciding what you do as an individual period. As long as you do not affect the well being of others. basically legalize all drugs. And have doctors regulate the addicts medicine. The upside is you virtually eliminate illegal drugs and all the criminal activity associated with it. The downside there is a certain percentage of society that is written off. Think hopeless alcoholics.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

spuds said:


> Ha! You must not have watched the gubernatorial debates.
> 
> Abbott said that he wasn't in favor of changing the current law, even for medicinal purposes.
> 
> ...


This is why politicians suck. For the most part they are very bright people. But instead of doing what they know **** good and well is the right thing to do they cater to party hardliners. Meanwhile you have guys like Chazbo that their BS really affects. They all make me nuts.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/08/health/gupta-changed-mind-marijuana/index.html

I think the most telling quote in this article is this: "Most frightening to me is that someone dies in the United States every 19 minutes from a prescription drug overdose, mostly accidental. Every 19 minutes. It is a horrifying statistic. As much as I searched, I could not find a documented case of death from marijuana overdose."


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

All for it. Tax it and make money off it. 

If you drink alcohol, and are oppose this, ask yourself why.

"It's not so much what drug you are strung out on, it's who's?" Todd Snyder

For the record, anything north of natural im opposed to, including prescribed mood enhancing drugs. 

Marijuana has shown some great opportunities in the fight against cancer and many other illnesses. 

Bring it on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/08/health/gupta-changed-mind-marijuana/index.html
> 
> I think the most telling quote in this article is this: "Most frightening to me is that someone dies in the United States every 19 minutes from a prescription drug overdose, mostly accidental. Every 19 minutes. It is a horrifying statistic. As much as I searched, I could not find a documented case of death from marijuana overdose."


 If death was the only option on the "negative effects of marijuana" list, I'm sure that would be pretty significant. In reality, the #1 effect is just the terrible damage it will do to your pizza budget.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> If death was the only option on the "negative effects of marijuana" list, I'm sure that would be pretty significant. In reality, the #1 effect is just the terrible damage it will do to your pizza budget.


I think my clothing budget would take the biggest hit. At least til I got all of the muumuus purchased. One med's side effect was weight gain... I gained 15 lbs in 2 weeks (it came off after I stopped the med). Another med's side effect was weight loss. So much so that they are now marketing it as a weight loss drug. I lost exactly zero pounds. Celiac disease causes weight loss and failure to thrive. I'm still technically overweight, but I have vitamin deficiencies to compensate. :rotfl:

I can only imagine what would happen if I started smoking joints. I'd be like Violet in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Seems to me this is all just a smokescreen by the House to distract from the fact that THEY HAVE DONE *NOTHING* TO ADDRESS THE ISSUE OF OUTRAGEOUS PROPERTY TAX INCREASES.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Seems to me this is all just a smokescreen by the House to distract from the fact that THEY HAVE DONE *NOTHING* TO ADDRESS THE ISSUE OF OUTRAGEOUS PROPERTY TAX INCREASES.


Bingo. The old bait and switch for the stoner crowd. They start giving out free twinkies we are doomed.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Seems to me this is all just a smokescreen by the House to distract from the fact that THEY HAVE DONE *NOTHING* TO ADDRESS THE ISSUE OF OUTRAGEOUS PROPERTY TAX INCREASES.





poppadawg said:


> Bingo. The old bait and switch for the stoner crowd. They start giving out free twinkies we are doomed.


Smokescreen? LOL!!! So many puns on this topic.

They are addressing property taxes, there are two Senate bills on that topic currently in discussion. The cities and counties of Texas are up in arms about them and they have vowed to fight their passage. If those elected are incapable of addressing more than one topic that's important to Texans at a time, we voted in the wrong people!!

(sorry for all the edits .. I'm fumble fingers tonight.)


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

Please legalize it, so the potheads won't have anything to complain about. Because it's ALL the stoners talk about.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Whaler 285 said:


> If pot became legal I would expect there to be alot of new users. Who is going to support them when they have lost their jobs to a drug test or just decide that they would rather smoke pot than go to work?


I would bet you anything you want that if it were to become legal weed would no longer be tested in the general sense. It would be on the same level of alcohol legally and companies (excluding plant work, etc.) would treat it the same way.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

chazbo said:


> I'm sitting here battling cancer, and the chronic pain that has become an unwelcome part of my life. The Doc's have no trouble giving me perscriptions for opium and oxy. I would welcome the option of medical MJ. If I am going to have to be on dope for the rest of my life, why cant I have some marihootchie?


1st off, I hope you kick cancers ***! Second, it sux that those are the only drugs out there your doc can prescribe.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I really, really, don't give ***** either way. At all.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

chazbo said:


> I'm sitting here battling cancer, and the chronic pain that has become an unwelcome part of my life. The Doc's have no trouble giving me perscriptions for opium and oxy. I would welcome the option of medical MJ. If I am going to have to be on dope for the rest of my life, why cant I have some marihootchie?


 Sorry you dont have access to the best treatment possible. This is what really bothers me. If marijuana was already legal and alcohol illegal what case would there be for alcohol legalization? Very few people refute the medicinal value of marijuana and the fact it's not being made available to patients in need is quite disturbing. As a nation it's time to get over the reefer madness, say no to drugs 
Propaganda most of us have been spoon fed most of our lives.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I think you'd probably be rather surprised at the number of high level executives that already smoke pot and you simply don't know. They're not all stoners that sit on the curb in front of the Jiffy Mart.


I loved that movie.

Who wants to go get a beer and discuss this topic in detail?


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

chazbo said:


> I'm sitting here battling cancer, and the chronic pain that has become an unwelcome part of my life. The Doc's have no trouble giving me perscriptions for opium and oxy. I would welcome the option of medical MJ. If I am going to have to be on dope for the rest of my life, why cant I have some marihootchie?


Everyone in Texas should be ashamed that our state officials have no concern about your medical needs and tens of thousands like you, in Texas.

I have a friend who is confined to a wheelchair. He said that he can get any prescription narcotic available to man for his pain. But what works best for him, with no harmful side effects is MJ.

Like I said, if Patrick and Abbott get reelected next election, you're looking at least seven years before things change.


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

Not necessarily for or against at this point...but here's a few questions if not just general statements about the deal. If passed.....what do companies do that have had a strict drug policy for their employees and/or drivers. Will companies leave policies in place or modify based on legilazation?? For example.....Joe celebrates the NBA playoffs on Saturday night by drinking a Shiz load of beer. By Monday morning, he is fine clear and ready to drive his UPS truck. Lets say Joe smokes a **** load of pot on Saturday night, goes to work Monday morning in his UPS truck but has to take a random company issued drug test that day. Pot is detected. Does he loose his job? Should he loose his job. He didn't light up that morning....but Saturday night. How do companies in CO handle folks coming into the workplace stoned but still able to do their job....but on the other hand....some show up stoned and have issues that day? Just some sceanarios throw out there. Also.....if anyone has additional stock symbols we should start looking at now in case Texas jumps on.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Does he loose his job?


Yes. Companies, cps, etc. can maintain their policies and fire someone, remove children from the home, etc.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

_*"Also.....if anyone has additional stock symbols we should start looking at now in case Texas jumps on*_. "

I dunno any...but I'd bet Senor Fertita is keeping a close eye on it...:rotfl:


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

They need to pass something and quit wasting tax dollars chasing kids and locking them up, ruining their future opportunity for employment, then they end up on welfare and Lone Star cards and we end up footing the bill for that.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

reefer madness! Hide yo kids, hide yo wives...if this passes everbody gettin raped up in here! This demon weed will ruin this great State if it's allowed, thankfully there is no reefer in Texas due to our great laws and leaders.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

jtupper said:


> I agree. However, everything I have read and heard about Colorado says there is still a HUGE black market for it because it is regulated so heavily, which drives the cost up to buy legally. You can buy it on the black market for about half of what you'd pay in a head shop.


No doubt there will be the illegal versions still out there. Imagine if alcohol were prohibited again.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

br549 said:


> I notice that a recurring argument from many is that, people are going to do it anyway so why not make it legal. My question is, using that reasoning, where do we as a people draw the line?


You draw the line when the action infringes on others right.

(That does not mean, until it annoys some one, there is no right not be annoyed).


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

txjustin said:


> I would bet you anything you want that if it were to become legal weed would no longer be tested in the general sense. It would be on the same level of alcohol legally and companies (excluding plant work, etc.) would treat it the same way.


Why should plant work be any different??

If you are not under the influence, then it should not effect your reaction time, decisions making abilities, etc.

I have seen people with hangovers be far worse employees than I guy who smoked himself stupid *yesterday.*

The test should be "are you under the influence" not, "have you been under the influence 2 weeks ago" and there are test now that can tell the difference.

That being said, there are more and more places that will not allow employees tobacco use, even off shifts. ( I think they use insurance as a justification) .

So here is the conflict. You don't like it, don't work there, but the company should be honest about the policy. Whether it be tobacco, weed or alcohol, We are policing your personal life. Not because it effects how you work on the site, but because we are ***** who want to control your life beyond the doors of the facility. Take it to leave it. But trying to tie it to safety is intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Here's a question I haven't heard/seen addressed, what about all those currently under indictment for charges of possession. I figure all those already convicted and serving a jail sentence or paying a fine are SOL but what about those that have been arraigned in court but not yet gone to trial, or those who have been charged but not yet been before a judge?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

My doctor told me that I needed more greens in my diet, so I doubled the amount of weed I put in my brownies.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> My doctor told me that I needed more greens in my diet, so I doubled the amount of weed I put in my brownies.


I've always wondered if you could just run into a death spiral of the munchies doing that: start with weed brownies, get munchies, eat weed brownies to satisfy the munchies, get more munchies, etc.: I know they always say nobody has ever had a fatal overdose of marijuana, but I would certainly venture a guess that somebody's OD'd on brownies as a result..


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Here's a question I haven't heard/seen addressed, what about all those currently under indictment for charges of possession. I figure all those already convicted and serving a jail sentence or paying a fine are SOL but what about those that have been arraigned in court but not yet gone to trial, or those who have been charged but not yet been before a judge?


If it was illegal when you did it, then you broke the law. I'd imagine they would be a little more lenient in sentencing but they'd probably still have to follow through with the process.

Imagine the opposite scenario where it was not illegal and then was. The people that did it before the law was passed wouldn't be retroactively prosecuted.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> I've always wondered if you could just run into a death spiral of the munchies doing that: start with weed brownies, get munchies, eat weed brownies to satisfy the munchies, get more munchies, etc.: I know they always say nobody has ever had a fatal overdose of marijuana, but I would certainly venture a guess that somebody's OD'd on brownies as a result..


I think the real problem would be when you got high enough that you'd re-eat them after you regurgitated them.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Woah there fella, I'm all for companies not testing for it. I was just using an example. Also I never said "should". I do however respect the company's right to test for whatever they want. If I don't like it, I'll find a new job. No, I don't work in a plant and am in no way familiar with their HSE.



Grumpy365 said:


> Why should plant work be any different??
> 
> If you are not under the influence, then it should not effect your reaction time, decisions making abilities, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Spirit said:


> Smokescreen? LOL!!! So many puns on this topic.
> 
> They are addressing property taxes, there are two Senate bills on that topic currently in discussion. The cities and counties of Texas are up in arms about them and they have vowed to fight their passage. If those elected are incapable of addressing more than one topic that's important to Texans at a time, we voted in the wrong people!!
> 
> (sorry for all the edits .. I'm fumble fingers tonight.)


You are correct, the Senate has been working on legislation that would put a lid on sky high property tax increases but their efforts will likely be wasted if Speaker Straus and his circle of buds in the House continue stonewalling on passing it. The recent tiny rollback in the tax rate they did pass is a small token for homeowners who just took a big hit on their tax bill and most will likely feel no effect from it. It just allows the House to continue pointing the finger of blame at the heads of cities, counties and appraisal districts and their insatiable appetite for taxpayer dollars. While the THC's approval of legalizing MJ has some merits, most voters would rather see them spend their time hashing out differences and fixing a messed up system that their unfair and ever growing tax burden stems from. Any visions taxpayers may have of a joint deal being struck between the Senate and House during this legislative session are most likely pipe dreams, and those who have had enough of high property taxes will likely have to wait until closer to the next election cycle for relief. Buzzing phone lines lit up by irate citizens with blood in their eyes looking to weed out those representatives who continue to ignore their pleas has a way of helping politicians overcome their lack of motivation in dealing with matters at the top of voters lists.

All puns intended.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Grumpy365 said:


> You draw the line when the action infringes on others right.
> 
> (That does not mean, until it annoys some one, there is no right not be annoyed).


So you're saying we have the right to get high? Are there any drugs we stop at? I don't care one way or the other, but I don't agree with legalizing anything on the basis of people are going to do it anyway. Just playing devils advocate with the 2 cool brain trust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

br549 said:


> So you're saying we have the right to get high? Are there any drugs we stop at? I don't care one way or the other, but I don't agree with legalizing anything on the basis of people are going to do it anyway. Just playing devils advocate with the 2 cool brain trust
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you OK with alcohol and tobacco being legal? (devil's)


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Are you OK with alcohol and tobacco being legal? (devil's)


I'm fine with them. What I'm saying is I don't want to change laws because people won't adhere to them. People speed but we're not advocating the end of speed limits. I wouldn't be bothered at all with taxing legal drugs. I wouldn't be bothered by roman style gladiator fights to the death for convicts who get the death penalty. The pay per view alone could be astronomical and it would be a great way to make use of the dome.

But in all seriousness, changing law should never be taken lightly and should never be done simply because some people don't obey it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Maybe in this case, we should be looking at why the laws were created in the first place. Then consider the motivation on keeping the laws.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Maybe in this case, we should be looking at why the laws were created in the first place. Then consider the motivation on keeping the laws.


I think this explains the whole problem, Bill.....:rotfl:


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

where's MR HERB BURNWELL....when you need him ? im suprised no one brought up the subject of...violence. never heard of a stoner beating up his wife or girlfriend or getting in a bar fight.....make it legal,tax it....give ,,,all the school teachers a RAISE and hire MORE security for our southern border,,,,just my 3 cents worth


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

br549 said:


> I'm fine with them. What I'm saying is I don't want to change laws because people won't adhere to them. People speed but we're not advocating the end of speed limits. I wouldn't be bothered at all with taxing legal drugs. I wouldn't be bothered by roman style gladiator fights to the death for convicts who get the death penalty. The pay per view alone could be astronomical and it would be a great way to make use of the dome.
> 
> But in all seriousness, * changing law should never be taken lightly and should never be done simply because some people don't obey it.
> *
> ...


As a general rule, laws should not be changed, they should be repealed....less laws, less government, less taxes.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

br549 said:


> What I'm saying is I don't want to change laws because people won't adhere to them. People speed but we're not advocating the end of speed limits.


However, sometimes speed limits are changed. As better engineering has given us better brakes, suspensions and tires, and as roadways are designed better, speed limits are increased.

Some laws are outdated, and really should be changed.


----------



## repineknot (Apr 23, 2012)

Not a chance


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bill said:


> Maybe in this case, we should be looking at why the laws were created in the first place. Then consider the motivation on keeping the laws.


The history of marijuana prohibition is interesting. Some of the early marijuana prohibitionist - most notably, Harry J. Anslinger - thought marijuana gave early undesirables like blacks, Chinese immigrants and entertainers salacious desires for white women, and they thought marijuana and the music of the early entertainers made white women easy targets.

http://www.csdp.org/publicservice/anslinger.htm


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

mastercylinder said:


> The history of marijuana prohibition is interesting. Some of the early marijuana prohibitionist - most notably, Harry J. Anslinger - thought marijuana gave early undesirables like blacks, Chinese immigrants and entertainers salacious desires for white women, and they thought marijuana and the music of the early entertainers made white women easy targets.
> 
> http://www.csdp.org/publicservice/anslinger.htm


You can search hundreds of laws and find they were built on faulty ground and allowed by a fickle public who have blindly been lead to the sheep house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

